# Fondsgründung in Türkei (Betrug ?)



## HHberni (15 Januar 2013)

Diese Mail bekam ich von Bekannten die Mir damit was gutes Tun wollen.
Was meint ihr dazu ?.

      FONDGRÜNDUNG 1

Erforderlich: 12 Gründer á mindestens 1 Anteil á 500€ (bitte sofort!!!
Denn wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. 5 Gründer sind bereits vorhanden).
 Der Erwerb mehrerer Anteile ist möglich. Mit jedem Anteil erhöht sich die Darlehenssumme um 1 Mio. Zur Anmeldung beim türkischen Finanzamt ist die Kopie von Ausweis oder Reisepass (farbig)  eines jeden Teilnehmers notwendig.

Jeder Gründer wird, sobald die 12 Gründer vollzählig sind, eingeladen nach Istanbul oder einer
anderen Stadt in der Türkei um sich
persönlich- und das Projekt besser kennen zu lernen. Die Kosten (Flug,
Unterkunft) werden übernommen. Keine Vorauskosten! Wer zu dem Treffen nicht kommen kann, muss eine Vollmacht für die Unterschriftsberechtigung eines Gründungsmitgliedes dem Empfehlungsgeber vorlegen.

Ausschüttung:  Voraussichtlich März/April 2013 ein Darlehen von jeweils 1 Mio pro Anteil auf ein Treuhandkonto eigener Wahl
Aufteilung/Bedingung:   500.000€ werden in eine Anlage oder in ein
Anlagenwert  als Rückversicherung bzw. als Sicherheit angelegt.
Dieses Darlehen  wird durch einen  Treuhänder seiner Wahl verwaltet.
500.000€ werden zur freien Verfügung ausgezahlt durch einen Treuhänder eigener Wahl.
Anlagemöglichkeit z B.. bei einer Bank in AUSTRIA zu 11% per Anno. Das Darlehn ist mit 3% per Anno am Ende eines jeden Jahres zu verzinsen.
Rückzahlung Darlehen:  Innerhalb von 5 Jahren muss das Darlehen getilgt sein!
Eine vorzeitige Tilgung ist möglich.

2. Prozedere

Erforderlich:  120 Personen á Minimum 1 Anteil á 500€ bis Mitte Februar 2013. Der Erwerb mehrerer Anteile ist möglich. Mit jedem Anteil erhöht sich die Darlehenssumme um 1 Mio. Zur Anmeldung beim türkischen Finanzamt ist die Kopie des  Ausweises oder Reisepasses eines jeden Teilnehmers notwendig.
Ausschüttung:  Voraussichtlich März/April 2013 ein Darlehen von jeweils 1 Mio pro Anteil auf ein Treuhandkonto eigener Wahl
Bedingung:  1 Mio € in eine Anlage oder Anlagenwert (z.B. Immobilie) als Rückversicherung bzw. Sicherheit durch einen Treuhänder eigene Wahl
Möglich: z.B. Immobilienkauf mit einem Buchwert von 1 Mio für z.B.
600.000€ kaufen. Dadurch
bleiben 400.000€ zur freien Verfügung
Rückzahlung Darlehen: Innerhalb von 5 Jahren muss das Darlehen getilgt sein!
Eine vorzeitige Tilgung ist möglich.

3.      FONDGRÜNDUNG 2

Wenn die 12 Gründungsmitglieder komplett sind, wird in Österreich ein 2. Fond gegründet. Hierher wird das Kapital aus Fond 1 übertragen.

4. Sonstige Erläuterungen

a)  Die Einlage von 500€ pro Anteil wird nach 6 Monaten zuzüglich 500€ Bonus ausgeschüttet
b)  Für den Fall des definitiv Nichtzustandekommens des Darlehens, wird jedem Einzahler die Rückerstattung der Einlage in Höhe von 500€ nach Ablauf der Frist (Mitte Februar 2013) gewehrleistet oder auf individuellem Wunsch, nach 6 Monaten 500€ zuzüglich 500€ Bonus
c)  Jede Einlage wird jeweils durch ein Zertifikat bestätigt
d)  Jeder Einzahler erhält eine türkische Steuernummer sowie einen Herkunftsnachweis des zuständigen Finanzamtes, welches die ordentliche Herkunft des Kapitals benennt und bestätigt, so dass dem jeweils zuständigem Finanzamt, wenn notwendig, bewiesen werden kann, dass das Kapital in der Türkei bereits versteuert ist und nicht unter das Geldwäschegesetz (GwG) fällt.

5. WICHTIG

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sich die Fristen bezüglich des Auszahlungszeitraumes verschieben bzw. verzögern können. Dies kann durch eine eventuelle Prüfung der persönlichen Daten aller an dem Projekt beteiligten Personen seitens der türkischen Behörden geschehen. Damit ist eine pünktliche Auszahlung im z.Zt.
voraussehbaren  Zeitraum nicht gewährleistet und verschiebt sich somit. Es wird um Verständnis gebeten.

Zum allgemeinen Verständnis eine Erklärung. Das Projekt kann nur scheitern, wenn die benötigte Mindestmenge von 120 Personen, die für den Fond notwendig sind, in dem angegebenen Zeitraum (bis Mitte Februar 2013) nicht vervollständigt werden kann.
Diese Regelung gilt für das Darlehn und nicht für die 500 € Einlage.
Die Einlage wird auf Wunsch sofort zurückgezahlt, oder nach 6 Monaten mit 100 % Gewinn ausbezahlt.

Was meint ihr Dazu.Riecht doch sehr nach unseriös.

Mfg


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2013)

> Was meint ihr dazu ?.


 
Kein Spamfilter ?


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2013)

> Was meint ihr Dazu.Riecht doch sehr nach unseriös.


Super, Sterntaler! 500 bezahlen, 1.000 000 für 3% geliehen bekommen, davon 500.000 zu 11% Zinsen anlegen, Rest zur freien Verfügung.
Absurder Schwachsinn mit Vorkostenabzocke.


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2013)

Klasse - ein neues Märchen aus Tausendundeiner Nacht.
Aber schön geschrieben ...


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal meinen Denkkasten eingeschaltet und sofort klickerte folgendes durch mein Brain 1.0:

Hmmm 12 x 500€ = 6000€... Dann dafür 12.000.000 Mio. erhalten...
1 Mio. in die Tasche stecken und 11 Mio zu 11 % Angelegt, nach 5 Jahren incl. Zinseszins sind dann 18.535.639 € für mich vorhanden.
Hmmm wer ist denn so Blöd und verschenkt das viele Geld??
Ich nicht. Ich nehme meine 6000€, mache nur meinen eigenen Anteil, nehme die 12 Mio und zahle nach 5 Jahren dann 13.800.000 Mio zurück und habe einen Reingewinn von 5.729.639 Gewinn (alle ausgaben incl. der 6000 Startkapital bereits abgezogen).

Jetzt mal Brain 1.1 (Logicsektor) dazugeschaltet...

Wer bitte verschenkt solche Summen??? KEINER...
Wo soll denn sein Gewinn sein?? Ahhhh bei mir als Dummkopf, wenn ich ihm meine 500€ überweise....Das ist seine Absicht....


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (16 Januar 2013)

Mathematisch sieht das in etwa so aus:

if *Gier > Hirn* then "do it" (einsteigen)

Da bei mir eine gesunde Skepsis vorliegt, lasse ich von solchen Angeboten die Finger.


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2013)

Trollposting gelöscht. Stell Dich doch einfach vor den Spiegel und erzählt Dir, wie gut Du bist. Eventuell hast Du es dann jemandem erzählt, den es interessiert.


----------



## Goblin (27 Januar 2013)

Leute lasst die Grabschen von solchen Dingen. NIEMAND hat Geld zu verschenken NIEMAND. Egal ob man das Ganze hier schönredet oder nicht


----------

